# please, bob, let them get this straightened out!!!



## carebear (Jul 31, 2010)

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Paperwork ... 3.html?x=0


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 17, 2010)

Holy crap.  I feel like I'm living in the Twilight Zone lately.


----------



## Deda (Aug 17, 2010)

Shocking! Was this tucked into to the same Health Care Bill that was passed without being read?


----------



## carebear (Aug 17, 2010)

i believe so


----------



## BakingNana (Aug 17, 2010)

Wonder what other surprises are in there.  Anyone ever attempted to read it or know someone who has?  My brother-in-law is the auditor for the state of NE.  I'm sending him a message out of curiousity.  I know he talks to Johanns quite a bit.


----------



## BakingNana (Sep 20, 2010)

My husband told me Johanns was defeated again last week on this.


----------

